# Sheep to stomp out flammable cheatgrass



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Sheep to stomp out flammable cheatgrass

An innovative fuel-reduction plan targets the highly flammable cheatgrass, which is expected to sprout any day, in the Waterfall Fire burn area, said Juan Guzman, the city's open space manager.

"The use of sheep in order to reduce the most dangerous weed, the cheatgrass, is very effective," Guzman said.

The action of sheep's hooves also helps break up the ground, which is unable to allow moisture to percolate into the soil because it has become "hydrophobic" due to the fire, he said.

http://news.rgj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060307/NEWS15/603070360/1002/NEWS


----------

